# Print Referral Letter - HAP ID



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

HI,

I am thinking to go for medical before visa lodge and done with My health declaration and answering questions in eMedical, however, when I tried to click "Print Referral Letter" it does not show any PDF to print or save, I am using Safari (MAC) and Chrome keeps throwing "An error has occurred". Any one facing the same ? Kindly suggest.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Issue solved when I tried to login eMedical directly to download the HAP letter. (in Chrome)


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Issue solved when I tried to login eMedical directly to download the HAP letter. (in Chrome)


Please tell how are you getting HAP ID even before invitation? 
I asked many times but no one seems to answer


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Register for new account https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login 
After login, select new application and My Health declaration under Health
Now application will show on the main page
CLick on the my health declaration application and select the "View health assessment" from the left side.
Now you should see "Organise health examinations", which will take you to eMedical and asks few question regarding your past details, once your done with that you can see the "Print referral letter" button, upon clicking on that you can see the referral letter with HAP ID

Hope this helps, let me know if you struck with any stage.



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Please tell how are you getting HAP ID even before invitation?
> I asked many times but no one seems to answer


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Register for new account https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> After login, select new application and My Health declaration under Health
> Now application will show on the main page
> CLick on the my health declaration application and select the "View health assessment" from the left side.
> ...


Thanks a lot, it helped a lot. One question thou, you have to create an immiaccount after you get right? So this is the same one which we just create in advance or this is a different one?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Thanks a lot, it helped a lot. One question thou, you have to create an immiaccount after you get right? So this is the same one which we just create in advance or this is a different one?




If I understood your question, your asking whether the same account can be used for visa lodge, if yes, I think we can use but I don't see the visa 189 or 190 after I select new applications not sure why, may be it will be listed only after I get invite to apply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If I understood your question, your asking whether the same account can be used for visa lodge, if yes, I think we can use but I don't see the visa 189 or 190 after I select new applications not sure why, may be it will be listed only after I get invite to apply.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya that's what I meant, please update the thread once you receive an invite, thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You cannot use this same account you created for health. Once invited, a new button APPLY VISA appears in your EOI which takes you through various steps including creating a _new_ immiAccount. During this process, answer YES to the question _ Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?_ and provide this HAP ID so that the health checks you undertook now get linked with your PR visa application.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the clarification.



KeeDa said:


> You cannot use this same account you created for health. Once invited, a new button APPLY VISA appears in your EOI which takes you through various steps including creating a _new_ immiAccount. During this process, answer YES to the question _ Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?_ and provide this HAP ID so that the health checks you undertook now get linked with your PR visa application.


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You cannot use this same account you created for health.


Of course you can.
Just log into your existing immi account when lodging your application.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

patde said:


> Of course you can.
> Just log into your existing immi account when lodging your application.


I didn't know this. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

When I login to the existing imm account it does not show the 189 or 190 visa, is this something that will be visible post invite to apply ?

Please clarify. 



patde said:


> Of course you can.
> Just log into your existing immi account when lodging your application.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You cannot use this same account you created for health. Once invited, a new button APPLY VISA appears in your EOI which takes you through various steps including creating a _new_ immiAccount. During this process, answer YES to the question _ Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?_ and provide this HAP ID so that the health checks you undertook now get linked with your PR visa application.


But can we use the same email id for both the accounts is the biggest question? 



patde said:


> Of course you can.
> Just log into your existing immi account when lodging your application.


No risks involved ?


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Question: 

Do they disclose the medical results before you apply for the visa if you are doing ur medicals before applying?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

momentum said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they disclose the medical results before you apply for the visa if you are doing ur medicals before applying?




Then that will come under free consulting  they will not touch your medicals till you are done with the payments  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> No risks involved ?


Well, who am I to say... Could be that I am a miracle and the only one on earth who it worked for this way. 

After you have made your payment you just log into your existing immi account and the 189 (in my case) application appears there.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

How do you map the the existing imm account with the payment and 189 application ?

After you click "Apply visa" will they take you to login and pay the visa fee via existing imm account and then show the 189 application post payment success ?

Please clarify.



patde said:


> Well, who am I to say... Could be that I am a miracle and the only one on earth who it worked for this way.
> 
> After you have made your payment you just log into your existing immi account and the 189 (in my case) application appears there.


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> How do you map the the existing imm account with the payment and 189 application ?
> 
> After you click "Apply visa" will they take you to login and pay the visa fee via existing imm account and then show the 189 application post payment success ?
> 
> Please clarify.


Oh, I dont really know how they make the connection in their system... probably via your e-mail address?

All steps (from clicking Apply Visa, filling the 17 forms to doing your payment finally) are done in the EOI tool. Afterwards they take you to the immi login page which is only used to upload your documents.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh ok got it. lets see how it goes. Thx.



patde said:


> Oh, I dont really know how they make the connection in their system... probably via your e-mail address?
> 
> All steps (from clicking Apply Visa, filling the 17 forms to doing your payment finally) are done in the EOI tool. Afterwards they take you to the immi login page which is only used to upload your documents.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

patde said:


> Oh, I dont really know how they make the connection in their system... probably via your e-mail address?
> 
> All steps (from clicking Apply Visa, filling the 17 forms to doing your payment finally) are done in the EOI tool. Afterwards they take you to the immi login page which is only used to upload your documents.


In your case it linked automatically because you used the same immiAccount for PR visa application. If during those *17 steps* applicant chooses to create a new account, there is a question "_Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?_". Answering YES to this question brings up an option to input the HAP ID and system thus links medicals with your PR application.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> In your case it linked automatically because you used the same immiAccount for PR visa application. If during those *17 steps* applicant chooses to create a new account, there is a question "_Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?_". Answering YES to this question brings up an option to input the HAP ID and system thus links medicals with your PR application.




17 Steps that points to Visa application process are really a great source of information especially for people who are applying themselves. Thank you!!!.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Register for new account https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> After login, select new application and My Health declaration under Health
> Now application will show on the main page
> CLick on the my health declaration application and select the "View health assessment" from the left side.
> ...


Hi Sir, had a query.
Do we get to fix the appointment or they give the examination date and time by themselves?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi Sir, had a query.
> 
> Do we get to fix the appointment or they give the examination date and time by themselves?




We have to fix the appointment, I fixed one and later cancelled as I don't want to take it too early. If you sense that you will be invited in next round or so, just call them and get the appointment. They will just ask for the HAP ID, 2 photos. Not even the form 26 as its all computerised I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Sir, thanks for your continued guidance.

I had one more query, when I created immi account as per your steps mentioned in an earlier post, they asked for a passport number. 

Now while lodging visa, they will again make you create an immiaccount, so can we create two immiaccounts with the same details? Because the passport number will remain the same.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Many say we can use the imm account which we created already.

After clicking apply visa, could you please try to login with the existing one and make sure it shows the health application as well as option to apply for the visa you got ITA.

Even if you fail, you can always create new account and link the HAP ID.

I dont have much clarity on this yet, glad you brought this up.



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi Sir, thanks for your continued guidance.
> 
> I had one more query, when I created immi account as per your steps mentioned in an earlier post, they asked for a passport number.
> 
> Now while lodging visa, they will again make you create an immiaccount, so can we create two immiaccounts with the same details? Because the passport number will remain the same.


----------

